# Outer drive wheel slippage?



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I also have a smaller steam engine. It has a drive axle and a front axle attached by outer linkage. These wheels have an outer brass wheel. While cleaning these outer brass wheels, they easily popped off. Is this normal?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If it is an older model, chances are the rims were isolated from the wheels with varnish during manufacture, and a cleaning fluid of some type dissolved it. Putting them back together will have to be done in a way that retains the isolation...epoxy, varnish, non-conductive paint, etc.... Use an ohm meter to check for continuity from the rim to the axle, if it comes up zero, you're OK.


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

shaygetz said:


> If it is an older model, chances are the rims were isolated from the wheels with varnish during manufacture, and a cleaning fluid of some type dissolved it. Putting them back together will have to be done in a way that retains the isolation...epoxy, varnish, non-conductive paint, etc.... Use an ohm meter to check for continuity from the rim to the axle, if it comes up zero, you're OK.


Will Loctite work? Or Super Glue?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Super Glue is too fast setting and difficult to work with on this kind of job. I would try something like 5min epoxy sparingly applied. It should give you enough working time. Make sure you clean off any old adhesive.


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Super Glue is too fast setting and difficult to work with on this kind of job. I would try something like 5min epoxy sparingly applied. It should give you enough working time. Make sure you clean off any old adhesive.


Thank you ,epoxy worked fine


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

shaygetz said:


> If it is an older model, chances are the rims were isolated from the wheels with varnish during manufacture, and a cleaning fluid of some type dissolved it. Putting them back together will have to be done in a way that retains the isolation...epoxy, varnish, non-conductive paint, etc.... Use an ohm meter to check for continuity from the rim to the axle, if it comes up zero, you're OK.


Thank you


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

